# DIY DCC with ardunio



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, I am looking at the possibility of making a full function DCC setup using ardunio micro controller boards that are prebuilt.

I have looked at Open DCC, it seems to be pretty good, as well as MERV? There is also the custom raildunio, but not shipping till march sometime or later.. Firmware ?? 

I am looking at doing this for a school project. OpenDCC seems to be a full on system, just not sure if it will port over to the common ardunio boards.

Does anyone have suggestions on how to do a full funcion Dcc command center with ardunio? Using a computer to control at first, then handheld later?

Thank You in advance


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, I ended up doing the MERG DCC system. For handheld, command center and 10 amp booster, it is going to cost about 140 bucks in parts. 

Just have to put the labor to assemble and progrm the units. 

If anyone is interested in this system in the US or Canada I have the parts list transposed for Digikey and Newark. I could not get a 1 stop shop from either place, and balanced them so each would be above the minimum purchase requirements.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Let us know how it works out for you, maybe do a full product review? 

Greg


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By JPCaputo on 28 Feb 2012 07:08 PM 
Well, I ended up doing the MERG DCC system. For handheld, command center and 10 amp booster, it is going to cost about 140 bucks in parts. 

Just have to put the labor to assemble and progrm the units. 

If anyone is interested in this system in the US or Canada I have the parts list transposed for Digikey and Newark. I could not get a 1 stop shop from either place, and balanced them so each would be above the minimum purchase requirements. 
Have you tried Mouser.com for parts?


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll let y'all know how it works. 

I checked mouser as well, but there were a couple parts that only Newark or digikey had. 

I have another question, has anyone tried a car obd2 scanner with can bus for the zimo can bus system? I am currently trying to find an inexpensive USB or serial to can bus adapter. There's the one from MERG and Another from roc rail, and a complex one from opendcc.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

is there a reason you want to communicate on the can bus? I thought you were making your own throttles... are you trying to run zimo throttles from your hardware? 

Greg


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the Arduino a lot for wireless trolley functions for several kids hospitals. SK Pang makes a CAN bus shield for the Uno. 

Vic


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

For can bus, that's the throttle system used by merg cbus as well as zimo. 

 I am building the merg system, it communicates over can for throttles. 

Thanks for the can shield source. How hard is it to program the ardunio to work with can bus? Or do the wireless functions? I'm green to ardunio and pic programming?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is where I am confused, does not the merg system include a design for the interface to the can bus? 

Just curious.. 

Greg


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Merg does, however it's as a kit, I was hoping to not purchase the kit since it costs about 60 including merg membership. The rest was available publicly, so I didn't have to be a member to get the information.


----------

